# Using a screen during embyo tranfer



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Crystal hope u could answer my question please.

When I did my first treatment, during the embryo transfer, they did not use a screen to guide them when placing the embryos. Isn't the reason for a full bladder so they can see clearly with the screen? Im confused ....

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Sarah4eva said:


> Hi Crystal hope u could answer my question please.
> 
> When I did my first treatment, during the embryo transfer, they did not use a screen to guide them when placing the embryos. Isn't the reason for a full bladder so they can see clearly with the screen? Im confused ....
> 
> ...


Hello Sarah,

The full bladder is mainly to straighten everything out. The cervix and uterus generally bend up or down so a full bladder pushes everything into a straight channel so that the straight catheter can go through smoothly. Happily it does also make scanning a lot easier as well but not all Doctors use the scan. Some were trained to do ETs without it.

Best wishes


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply and reassurance


----------

